# dérapage



## nikopol

Hola,
me podrían dar alguna idea de cómo traducir "les dérapages" en sentido figurado.
No hay mucho contexto porque es el título de un capítulo sobre esoterismo y no le veo mucha conexión al uno con el otro. Se me ocurren varias opciones como "deslices", "recaidas"... Si me pudieran dar ideas...
Muy agradecido,
N


----------



## yannalan

Un "dérapage" dans un texte sur l'ésotérisme doit être au sens figuré. Par exemple, on peut dire qu'une secte est respectable jusqu'à ce qu'elle dérape, en assassinant ses membres, par exemple.


----------



## yserien

Changement défavorable et incontrôlable d'une situation(tlfi) 
Se aplica a cosas en movimiento, vehiculos en general.En sentido figurado cabe perfectamente la definición de yannalan. (bienvenido al foro)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En francés, aunque se entienda en sentido figurado, esta palabra sigue perteneciendo a la "física": deslizamiento de un cuerpo (automóvil u otro) de su trayecto inicial.

Pienso que se puede traducir con toda tranquilidad por: _derrape_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

También se puede utilizar: patinazo.


----------



## mrika

Hola a todos!

Estoy intentando traducir la siguiente frase:
" Il existe aussi des *déparrages *régionaux: le Maroc et l'Algérie, rivaux sur le plan régional, partagent cependant une perception pas toujours trés positive á propos du processus de Barcelone"

No estoy segura si la traducción de "déparrages" aquí sería "descolgamientos" o algo así, en el sentido de que se descuelgan, se apartan de la opinión general.

¿Qué opináis?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## GURB

Hola
En este sentido pienso que puedes usar el neologismo (cada vez más frecuente en la prensa): *derrapajes*


----------



## Tina.Irun

GURB said:


> Hola
> En este sentido pienso que puedes usar el neologismo (cada vez más frecuente en la prensa): *derrapajes*


 
Sí, empezaron hablando de derrapajes de motos y terminaron en:
"Virajes y *derrapajes* de la economía venezolana".

Patinazo es otra posibilidad.


----------



## tom29

Tambien me parece que se puede emplear "desliz".


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

Bonjour,


dans la phrase: "   En dépit des propos que vous avez tenus le 12 février, dont nous voulons croire qu’ils n’étaient qu’un « *dérapage *»" (s'adressant à un ministre)

le mot *dérapage *pose problème car j'ai bien peur que le terme "patinazo" (traduction que propose le dico) soit d'un registre plus familier
je propose: "  A pesar de su declaración del 12 de febrero, que queremos pensar que  sólo era un  (patinazo /torpeza/ sandez??)

Merci!
P.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Me parece más justo, "*despiste*" ó "*desliz*"


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

gracias por la respuesta

sin embargo, "desliz" no me parece adecuado aqui.. rae: Desacierto, indiscreción involuntaria, flaqueza en sentido moral, con especial referencia a las relaciones sexuales.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo sigo pensando que patinazo traduce perfectamente la idea de "dérapage":
_"Patinazo: equivocación,despiste,indiscreción que se comete de manera involuntaria._
DRAE".


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

oui mais c'est le problème du registre qui m'inquiète, j'ai peur qu'en espagnol ce terme soit trop familier, qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Pitufadezaragoza said:


> oui mais c'est le problème du registre qui m'inquiète, j'ai peur qu'en espagnol ce terme soit trop familier, qu'en pensez-vous?


 
Non, je ne le pense pas. Pour moi, c'est du même niveau que dérapage.

"Desacierto, torpeza, ..." traduisent moins bien l'idée de dérapage.


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

merci beaucoup et bonne journée!


----------



## jaimichu

De acuerdo con Tom29: para el sentido figurado me inclino por "desliz".

Un saludo,


----------



## noroeme

Tanto "derrape" como "patinazo" figuran en el DRAE. Es cuestión de gustos y de contextos.
Saludos.


----------



## Kalimi5t

A mi las que más me gustan son "deslices" y "patinazos"... sin problemas con el registro


----------

